# First time sous vide



## Bobby Strange (Dec 30, 2019)

Hello, I am trying my hand at sous vide for the first time...I Have a roast slow cooking and I’m on about hour 21...I went home at lunch to check on it and it seems that some water has evaporated...it looks like the roast was still submerged but it was pretty even with the waters surface...I’m always worried about food safety, and I was wondering if you all thought this was good, or should I pitch it, or just cut off that piece while trimming the fat and sear it.  Thanks!  Also this is my first post and I look forward to chatting it up with you guys!


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 30, 2019)

Welcome to SMF Bobby. I'd just put a little more water in the pot and eat it when it was done. RAY


----------



## Bobby Strange (Dec 30, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> Welcome to SMF Bobby. I'd just put a little more water in the pot and eat it when it was done. RAY



I did just that, still have about 5 hours to go.  Thanks for the response!


----------



## kruizer (Dec 30, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## Bobby Strange (Dec 30, 2019)

kruizer said:


> Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


Thank you!


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 30, 2019)

Welcome to SMF as was said if it was still under the water do exactly what you did and carry on


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Dec 30, 2019)

I put plastic wrap over the top of my pot.  All of the evaporation condenses on it, and drips back into the pot.  I did a 17 hour cook and could not detect any water loss.


----------



## Bobby Strange (Dec 30, 2019)

pineywoods said:


> Welcome to SMF as was said if it was still under the water do exactly what you did and carry on


Let’s say a small portion was out of the water for a couple of hours, would trimming that portion then searing it be sufficient?


----------



## Norwester55 (Dec 30, 2019)

You could but I wouldn't worry about it myself. You can put plastic wrap over the top as mentioned to avoid water loss or if you decide you're going to sous vide a lot snag one of the Rubbermaid containers and an Everie collapsible lid at Amazon.


----------



## JCAP (Dec 30, 2019)

From how you describe it, I would just continue as planned. Roll with it!


----------



## Bobby Strange (Dec 30, 2019)

Well, I ended up cooking it for 28 hours at 135 degrees...it was absolutely delicious!!! I’m hooked. I ended up making some nice tacos for the family...hell, even the kids devoured it.


----------



## Norwester55 (Dec 30, 2019)

Looks good! Now I'm thinking about poaching a roast!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 31, 2019)

Looks real good Bobby!
Those SV circulators sure take a tough piece of meat & make it fork tender!!
That just looks delicious!
Al


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Dec 31, 2019)

That looks awesome !  Great job !  
How did you finish it, pan sear or torch?


----------



## Bobby Strange (Dec 31, 2019)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> That looks awesome !  Great job !
> How did you finish it, pan sear or torch?


Thank you!  I did a nice sear in a super hot iron skillet.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 31, 2019)

Yup , looks good . I use the set up like posted in post 9 . I just happen to have an eye round going for New Years supper . You can see the condensation on the lid , and it makes a good seal around the device . I used to use plastic wrap , , but don't like the way moisture collects on the display of the cooker . 
Anyway , glad all worked out for you . Here's a pic .


----------

